# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  DR.Bisanga, BHR Clinic, Brussels, 2643 FUT Repair 0-14 Months BHR Clinic

## SL

Patient had 2 previous Strip hair transplants that resulted in incorrect angles and directions over the frontal third. 

The goal here was to improve his hair line and increase the density over the area to look natural. Pictures are before, placement and 9 months post op. 



Pre BHR repair.





























Placement









9 Months Post op

























12 Months Post op















14 Months Post op

































*Patient's testimony.*

A couple of weeks ago while taking a coffee at my local cafe an older man started to talk to me. We were talking about age, the man was 88 and in great shape. He said that the secret for a long life is a healthy life style by which he meant staying physically in shape and eating healthy. The man asked my about my age and was amazed when I told him that I was 33. He said that I looked like 24 and that I would probably never lose one single hair in my life. For me this was a great compliment. The fact is that I've lost a lot of hair and it started early.

My story goes back to when I was 14. I was a good looking guy with a lot of hair and were popular in school. In the eight grade I started to notice a receding hair line. I couldn't believe it, I had just discovered girls and life was great and now I was losing my hair. This was in the beginning of the 90's and there was no Finasteride (and I was too young anyway) and hair surgery was unknown at the time. The situation became worse and when I was 19 I was already an Norwood III. I was really depressed and became more and more isolated.

The turnaround came in 1998, when I did my first hair surgery on "X" Clinic in Sweden. The result was poor with 90 degree angles and a lot of pitting but you couldn't see it because it was hidden by my own hair and I was happy for the moment. In 2008 I had lost more hair despite eating Finasteride for 9 years. I decided to do my second surgery at clinic X, a decision that I deeply regret. Again the result was very poor, but this time it was very obvious because I had lost more of my own hair. The hair line was too straight and looked artificial, the hair was placed in a 90 degrees angle, so I couldn't use my own hair from the back to hide it, they used multiple grafts in the hair line placed with 30 grafts/cm2, there was a lot of pitting and it looked like doll hair.

Again I was very frustrated and depressed, my hair looked terrible and I couldn't hide it. About a year later I talked to a guy on the internet. He too had done 2 hair transplantations on "X" Clinic and after that he did a repair wuth BHR Clinic. He sent my some pictures and I was truly amazed by the result! The result from BHR Clinic looked very natural and there was no way to see that he had done surgery. 

I met Dr Bisanga, Phil and Stephen on a consultation in Sweden in may 2010. The first that caught my eye was Stephens hair. I was wondering if he had done surgery or if it was he's own hair, it looked fantastic. The consultation was really good, they were professional, informative and non selling. They gave their honest opinion about the result that I got from the Swedish clinic, this is my point of view but I think they were shocked by the result. They also told me that I needed about 2500 grafts to cover my old hair line.

For me it was an easy decision, I mailed them and went to Brussels one month later. this was in june last year and it's been 14 months since the surgery. There isn't words to describe how happy I am with the result. The hair line is very natural and I haven't had a hair line like this since I was 14. I have stopped worrying about my hair, have become happier and more outgoing and life is great! For the first time in almost 20 years I can look in the mirror and actually like the face and the hair that I see and I get compliments for my hair and my looks. I've certainly become more vain, but I think that I deserve it after all years of isolation. I would recommend BHR to anyone that needs surgery, thanks Dr Bisanga, Phil, Stephen and all the staff of BHR Clinic, for giving me my hair and life back, you guys are doing great work!

Regards

P.R Sweden

----------

